# Where to find orchestra parts for Bach Cantatas



## Marzik (Feb 1, 2020)

My choir is performing three Bach Cantatas (106, 161, 182) with orchestra and I am on the hunt for orchestral scores that may be in the public domain (as we cannot afford purchasing them). The ones found at imslp.org are insufficient and at times have errors; similarly for bach-cantatas.com.
Can anyone point me to other sources, where I might find orchestral parts including continuo? Thank you in advance!


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

See if this helps:

https://www.bach-cantatas.com/Scores/IndexScores1.htm


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> See if this helps:
> 
> https://www.bach-cantatas.com/Scores/IndexScores1.htm


It doesn't say anything about parts, but more importantly is THIS at the bottom:

*Warning: The score files & examples in the Bach Cantatas Website are for educational purposes only. Any distribution or commercial use of these files & examples is absolutely forbidden. Use of these without permission from the authors/owners is an infringement of rights reserved.*


----------



## Marzik (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks, I had tried that site already. It gave me a bit of what I needed but not all.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Buy some sheet music, nothing in life is free.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> Buy some sheet music, nothing in life is free.


Nonsense. IMSLP begs to differ.

Marzik, try this link. There are loads of PDF scores here.

https://imslp.org/wiki/List_of_works_by_Johann_Sebastian_Bach


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Scores are easier to get than parts. They need both.

But meanwhile, I keep wondering why someone would plan a program before acquiring everything.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Vasks said:


> Scores are easier to get than parts. They need both.


In Bach's time parts were copied by hand from the score. People still have that option.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

premont said:


> In Bach's time parts were copied by hand from the score. People still have that option.


Of course. Slow, tedious and if the folks wanting them can't do it themselves, then they have to spend $$ for an engraver to do it. Meanwhile the OP stated that they're looking for parts.


----------

